# Denver Area TdF - where is NBCSN?



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

Sorry for the cryptic subject line, but I wanted to keep it brief. According to NBC Sports, they're broadcasting live Tour de France stages as well as prime time recaps:

2013 Tour de France broadcast schedule - Cycling- NBC Sports 

We couldn't find NBCSN on our Comcast cable box (we have hundreds of channels on an enhanced digital package). My wife called Comcast and the rep had never heard of NBCSN. Is it possible to watch the TdF on TV here in Denver, or are we stuck with online sources?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

NBC Sports Denver Channel Finder


----------



## Juvat092 (Jul 4, 2013)

I live in Colorado Springs w/Comcast, NBCSN is channel 56 for me, I am not sure if it is the same in Denver. I have been watching the Tour nightly. I hope that helps.


----------



## Roobakes 1.0 (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm in Louisville and I think Denver and Louisville have the same channel numbers. NBCSN is 689 for HD and 73 for "regular cable". Oh yes, and this is for Comcast.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Roobakes is right, 689 for HD or 73 for regular in Denver, except last weekend they broadcast Saturday's stage on NBC, not NBCSN.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Mootsie said:


> Roobakes is right, 689 for HD or 73 for regular in Denver, except last weekend they broadcast Saturday's stage on NBC, not NBCSN.


^^^This^^^ unless it is a weekend and you want to watch it live. Then you need to check 653 if you don't see it on 689. It is rebroadcast at 6:00 p.m. on 689 (and depending on the day a bunch of other times throughout the day)


----------



## Roobakes 1.0 (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh yes....I did forget to mention that they move it the regular NBC station on the weekends. Thanks for filling in that info gap!


----------

